
Gödel's Incompleteness Theorem and Its Implications for Artificial Intelligence - deepideas
http://www.deepideas.net/godels-incompleteness-theorem-and-its-implications-for-artificial-intelligence/
======
Jyaif
tl;dr: Gödel's Incompleteness Theorem has no implication for AI, and British
philosopher John Lucas is full of shit.

~~~
A_No_Name_Mouse
Not sure if that is accurate, but it will do for now and it saved me 8 hours
of scrutinizing the original article. Thanks, will pop a beer now

